# Where can I buy Glued Boards



## abescalamis (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello all

I wanted to ask if someone knows where I can get wood boards already glued for one of my home projects, I used to go to Home Depot and they would have them for sell 3 years ago, but they stop selling them. Now they sell plywood instead, or I could also buy two wood boards and glue them together myself, but I would also have to buy clamps, I want to avoid buying the clamps because most likely I wont use the clamps ever again.

My project is to do a corner shelf to put my son's PS4, but Home depot only sells plywood with the dimensions needed for this.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Put a listing on your local craigslist in 
the "gigs" section.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

1. Use ratchet straps. They make excellent large size clamps.










2. Put the glued boards next to something sturdy, like basement walls in the garage and prop them with long enough sticks. or better yet the jack from your car.
3. Wind a rope around the boards and find a way to tighten it. You do not have to do it too hard. Just tight enough to squeeze the extra glue out.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

The easiest thing is going to be to use plywood and get some iron-on edge banding for it. You iron the edge banding on and then trim the excess with a utility or exacto knife.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Ask around the neighborhood to see if there are any woodworkers near you. Easy project for anybody who is set up for it.

What part of the world are you in?


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

got a menards or lowes nearby?


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

What size are you looking for? Both my lowes and Home Depot sell project panels of pine.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

where you at, and post what exactly you want here, and someone will make the panels for you.

Recently a guy was looking for some parts cnc'd and I did it for him. I'm sure there is someone here close to you (maybe), that would do it….for a fee  Cheers.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Lowes and HD carry finger jointed pine panels already glued up. Here's the link to the Lowes version. I am sure they come in other sizes as well. (shorter and longer/wider and narrower)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Common-1-in-x-16-in-x-6-ft-Actual-0-75-in-x-15-25-in-x-6-ft-Edge-Glued-Finger-Joint-Pine-Board/1000088891


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Lowes and HD carry finger jointed pine panels already glued up. Here s the link to the Lowes version. I am sure they come in other sizes as well. (shorter and longer/wider and narrower)
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Common-1-in-x-16-in-x-6-ft-Actual-0-75-in-x-15-25-in-x-6-ft-Edge-Glued-Finger-Joint-Pine-Board/1000088891
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Our local Lowe's carries two different types of "project panels". One is finger jointed (or butt jointed) pine similar to yellow pine. It is labeled paint grade. The other is but jointed Lodgepole pine, which looks like a soft white pine. I have used quiet a few of those panels to make toy boxes, coffee tables, and the last one, a new entertainment center for our living room.

Note that some of the panels appear to be better than others.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Check a different HD, I bought one last week.


----------

